# A Very Special Father's Day Wekend



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A Very Special Father's Day Weekend
Father's Day is a very important day in the lives of families of over forty different countries all over the world. In the United States the first Father's Day was celebrated July 19, 1910, when the governor of the state of Washington proclaimed the nation's first Father's Day. Father's Day back then, as today, was, is, a celebration honoring the efforts of our fathers in not only raising us, but gladly sacrificing many material comforts for our well being. For a father, a dad, or a mom, a child is the most precious gift any devoted parent could ever ask for.
As a professional counselor for Florida's Department of Juvenile Justice for decades I have worked with many dis-functional families. As such I really appreciate seeing loving families working together as a team.
I am a native Florida sportsman who has been enjoying the woods and waters of our great state ever since the late forties. I have hunted and fished with some of the very best. Today I feel fortunate to be associated with two of the best in the business. In addition to being the very best on the water, they are real men, real husbands, and real dads.
Captain Garett Hubbard is so good that he has become a legend, a legend in his own time. He is without question one of the best Captains in the business. In addition, Captain Garett, Captain of the Florida Fisherman ll, is a dedicated husband and dad. What an honor being associated with this man among men:


Mr. Will McClure has been Captain Garett's first mate on the Florida for over a decade. Will, like Captain Garett, is one of the best, and also a dedicated husband and dad:


And now, on a personal note, there is absolutely no one I would rather be with on the water, in the field, or anywhere else, than my loving daughter, Dee. She is my everything:


Dee is now a grandmother many times over, regardless, even as three generations of Harbisons come together, she will always be 'daddy's little girl'! There is no greater gift my little girl could ever give me than to call me 'Dad'!

On this third weekend of June, forty five dedicated anglers have decided to celebrate, 'A Very Special Father's Day Weekend', from the deck of Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll. Seeing us off is the man himself, a hands-on fourth generation family owner-operator Captain Dylan Hubbard:

s we leave beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, there is always plenty to see and do. Think I will put this on the back burner for awhile:

Madison's dad makes sure we are ready for the fights sure to come. After all, this is Florida, Florida the highly recognized, 'Fishing Capital of the World':

Before we hit our air conditioned, comfortable, bunks, it's "Jersey Girl' Tammy time. The best ever, grilled to perfection, smothered with peppers and onions, Italian sausage has become a Friday evening tradition:

Friday night, thank you Will, we learned our lessons well:

Talk about a Porgy, now that's a Porgy:

As a rule we do not catch too many American reds at night. With ever increasing numbers, things are changing:

Leo, you got you Gag, and what a Gag it is:

Still more American reds:


The Gag bite is hot, and we can catch and keep them for the remainder of the year:


The American Red snapper:

Captain Garett Hubbard is a hands-on Captain:



Never to be left out, the hard to fool, elusive, Mangrove snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Saturday morning brings a cloud cover, no problem, this is Florida. Sunshine won't be far behind:

In the mean time, it's that time again:

Old friends coming together every Fathers Day to celebrate what it means to be a dad:

No better way to celebrate:

Speaking of celebrating, young Chelsey puts a smile on Nick and Kristen's faces. With a daughter like this, is there really any wonder why?

Talk about a huge smile:

The Gag bite is strong, really strong:







The American red bite is every bit as strong. It's often a fight to see who gets to our bait first:




Now this is embarrassing, the women are putting a good ol' Southern hurting on us:

The brother-sister team of Mark and Darlene:

The fights are on-going. As we approach our two day boat limit of 4 American reds each a very close count is essential, we will not go over our limit:


The Mangrove snapper bite has been strong all night and day. Many are close to their two day federal limit of 20:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Mangrove snapper bite has been strong all night and day. Many are close to their two day federal limit of 20:

Same with Vermilion snapper, and they are running big:

Talk about, 'A Very Special Father's Day Weekend'! This is one box of three:

As our sun gets ready for it's nightly dive into that warm, crystal clear, tropical water it's time to reflect on what it means to live and fish in Paradise, and how blessed we are to be called, 'Dad'!

One more date with destiny:


After a comfortable, relaxing, ride home, it's all smiles for Kingston, Tennessee's, Nick, Kristen, and the love of their life, Chelsey:


Talk about proud:

Coming home to jackpot money will make anyone proud.
The winning gag hit the scales at 21.5 pounds, American red 12.0, and mangrove snapper at 6.5 pounds.

Not to be left out, the jackpot for the young. Our girl, Chelsey, came in second this time. This young anglerette has already let it be known that things will be different, a lot different, next time around.

Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip:

* ***
https://youtu.be/1UD3j2-sD9I

Hope you enjoyed this tribute to dad as much as we have enjoyed bringing it to you. As always it's been a real pleasure, an honor, to bring our Florida into your home. The only thing that would have made our trip even better would have been if you were with us. We need help out there. We are loosing way too many battles.
Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

